
Open Source in your Inbox: Code Triage - craigkerstiens
http://schneems.com/post/42508340989/open-source-in-your-inbox-code-triage
======
wise_young_man
Very cool idea, I like it.

> You need a public email address on GitHub to sign up you can add an email,
> sign up for triage, then remove it from GitHub.

You could request the 'email' permission scope to get my email.

~~~
thinkbohemian
Boom, awesome. Not sure if they added "user:email" or I just missed it the
first time: <http://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#scopes>

I'll see about updating the code ASAP. Thanks.

~~~
_frog
Yeah that was a fairly recent addition to the API, it probably didn't exist
when you built the initial implementation of sign-in.

------
prezjordan
Very cool. I developed something similar [0] for the Open Source Society I
started on my college campus. This is actually one of our first projects (a
project to manage our projects!).

I'll be signing up, I'd love to contribute more to open source.

[0]: <http://sossprojects.herokuapp.com/>

------
steveklabnik
I've been using this project for a while, and I basically live in my inbox, so
it's been great.

~~~
thinkbohemian
This project was directly inspired by your work with rails/rails issues,
thanks for everything.

------
nene
Didn't really work out for me.

I listed my project[1] there, but for some reason it's detected as having 0
issues.

Additionally my project is listed under JavaScript repos, while in reality
it's both JavaScript and Ruby project, it just happens to have slightly more
JS than Ruby code.

[1]: <http://www.codetriage.com/senchalabs/jsduck>

~~~
thinkbohemian
The queue just got backed up. Issues are there now.

------
janerik
Just signed up and got the first 3 emails in my inbox. All I see is an empty
black screen. HTML-only mails suck, please give me the plaintext.

~~~
thinkbohemian
Weird almost all emails I send out are text and html. What were the subject
lines?

~~~
janerik
Subjects:

    
    
      Help Triage antirez/linenoise on GitHub
      Help Triage antirez/redis on GitHub
      Help Triage sinatra/sinatra on GitHub
    

Sorry if the last comment was a bit rude, didn't mean to. I think the project
is kinda cool. Keep going!

~~~
thinkbohemian
I think i found the source of the confusion. For some reason the text email is
blank:
[https://github.com/codetriage/codetriage/blob/master/app/vie...](https://github.com/codetriage/codetriage/blob/master/app/views/user_mailer/send_triage.text.erb)

------
guard-of-terra
I wonder if traditional/desktop projects like KDE will join.

I would like that.

------
c0un7d0wn
C language links are broken. c == c++ == c#

~~~
thinkbohemian
Sad story. I'll take a look at it. Next time if you open up an issue in the
project github.com/codetriage/codetriage I actually get an email in my inbox
:)

